# Stinky Rock Salt Lamp?



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

We got a rock salt lamp for Christmas.

http://www.internatural-alternative-...-Salt-Lamp.jpg

We plugged it in -- very pretty.

About an hour later, I noticed a "cheese" smell coming from the living room, where the lamp was. I smelled the lamp itself, and I could not smell anything. Weird. I then turned off the lamp, and left the room. A half hour later, a "moth ball" type smell filled the living room.

Now there is no smell (about 20 minutes after turning off the lamp).

I can't figure out where the smell is coming from, but for the lamp. Could this be it?


----------



## queenjulie (Oct 26, 2007)

We have one of those lamps, and I've never noticed it smelling, but I can't wait until my daughter knocks it over and breaks it, because it sort of melts all over the table. As it gets damp from the air (like on days it rains), salt comes off it and gets all over our table. Argh!!


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

No one else with a stinky salt rock lamp?


----------



## camotyka (Jul 21, 2004)

Rock sale lamp here negative on the stink







. Mine sure does sweat a bunch.


----------



## kellybelly (Jul 17, 2004)

We've got a few, and none of them stink.


----------



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

We have a rock salt candle holder thing that is also supposed to purify the air, but we haven't used it enough to notice a smell of any sort.

Are you sure your kids didn't leave some food behind the couch???


----------



## kellybelly (Jul 17, 2004)

Just a thought: Could there have been some kind of dessicant (sp?) package inside the salt lamp cavity that you didn't notice when putting the bulb in? Check inside and see if there is anything in there. Does the salt lamp smell if you stick your nose up to it directly?


----------



## Keith tlade (11 mo ago)

MilkTrance said:


> We got a rock salt lamp for Christmas.
> 
> http://www.internatural-alternative-...-Salt-Lamp.jpg
> 
> ...


Yup I also felt that stinky smell even its sticky liquid ruined my table


----------

